# Port O'Connor



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

If you want someone to help split expenses for an offshore trip from Port O'Connor, PM please. 

I will be happy to help with pre and post trip tasks, as I am in POC most of the time this summer.

Thanks.


----------



## Lizzy K II (Sep 25, 2009)

Shot you a PM. no answer


----------

